# Icônes des dossiers



## Tralen (6 Février 2010)

Je cherches a modifier les icônes des dossiers mais je ne parviens pas a trouver ou ils sont enregistré
Pourriez vous m'indiquer leurs emplacements ?


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2010)

bonjour
tu as divers tutos dans cette section
y compris en épinglé
la suite dépendra de quel fichier tu veux changer l'icone
(en gros fichiers OS ou fichiers persos)

et de quel mac et OSX tu parles
(non précisé)


----------



## Tralen (7 Février 2010)

J'ai le nouveau Macbook avec snow léopard.
Je veux changer les dossiers de basse, le carré bleu qui apparais quand on clique sur nouveau dossier.
J'ai lu les différents sujets oui.
Mais je n'ai pas trouvé pour les folders


----------



## Fìx (7 Février 2010)

Utilise Candybar si tu es riche, ou LiteIcon si tu es pauvre (ou économe!  )


----------



## Tralen (7 Février 2010)

Oui je l'utilise déjà  mais j'aimerais pouvoir garder les icônes base au cas ou ca plante pour pouvoir les remettre manuellement


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2010)

Dans CandyBar tu as le moyen de remettre les icônes d'origine.


----------



## Fìx (7 Février 2010)

Tralen a dit:


> Oui je l'utilise déjà  mais j'aimerais pouvoir garder les icônes base au cas ou ca plante pour pouvoir les remettre manuellement



Théoriquement, aucun problème... 




J'ferai pas l'essai parceque j'ai pas envie de tout remettre tel que j'ai customisé mon ordi, mais cette option est censée tout remettre d'origine...

Mais si tu n'as pas trop de custo pour l'instant, fais un essai pour t'en assurer!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Système &#9656; Bibliothèque &#9656; CoreServices &#9656; CoreTypes.bundle &#9656; (control-click) Show Package Contents &#9656; Contents &#9656; Resources.


----------



## Tralen (7 Février 2010)

Merci c0rentin c'est juste ce qu'il me fallait


----------

